# Neat little DIY project to turn your Android phone into a wireless DSLR remote.



## arcooke (Aug 16, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this.  I just ran across this and it looks really cool.  I haven't tried it myself yet, but I plan to in the near future.  So if it doesn't work don't blame me. :lmao: 

The project requires you to make an infrared LED emitter using the audio jack on your phone.  It looks very simple to make.  I did some googling and it looks like you can find the LEDs super cheap online, I found a few places where they were under 25 cents each with shipping under a buck.. or you can just go to radio shack.. and I'd imagine most people could find a 3.5mm stereo jack laying around somewhere.  You plug the emitter into your audio jack, open the app, and you have full control of your shutter to take long exposures, timelapse, etc using your phone.

Here are the instructions: DIY IRmitter | PhotoIRmote
There's a link to the app there too (which unfortunately isn't free)


Here are the supported cameras:


Canon Rebel EOS XT / XTi / XSi / XS / T1i / T2i
Canon EOS 300D / 350D / 400D / 450D / 500D / 550D / 600D
Canon EOS 7D / 5D MK II / 60D
Nikon D70 / D70s / D50 / D80 / D40 / D40x / D60 / D90
Nikon D5000 / D5100 / D3000 / D7000
Nikon Coolpix P7000
Pentax *ist DS / *ist DS2 / *ist DL / *ist DL2 / K10D / K100D / K110D / K100D Super
Pentax K20D / K200D / K-m (K2000) / K-x / K-7 / K-r / K-5
Sony A100, A200, A230, A290, A330, A380, A390, A450, A500, A550, A580, A700, A850, A900, A33, A55, A77, NEX-5


----------



## investmenttechnology (Aug 16, 2011)

don't they already have an android app for that? Saw it on youtube the other day.


----------



## Jakefreese (Aug 16, 2011)

This would be sweet!  damn no Canon 40D.  I am going to try it anyway!  One more excuse to get the 7D


----------

